# tüchtig



## ThomasK

Hat *'tüchtig'* mit *'Tugend'* zu tun ? 

Im Ndl. haben wir nur 
- 'deugdzaam' (tugendhaft), 
- 'deugdelijk' (nur _Dinge_, die sich als tüchtig erweisen), 
- nicht etwa 'deugdig'. 

Dazu : klingt darin etwas Moralisches mit ? Und dazu: hat 'Tugend', wie im Ndl., vor allem oder sogar aussschliesslich eine moralische Bedeutung? 

[Sprachliche Korrekturen willkommen]


----------



## mannibreuckmann

"Deugd" und das niederdeutschte "Tucht", von dem "tüchtig" kommt, haben offensichtlich denselben Ursprung.

"Tucht" charakterisiert Dinge und Personen, die brauchbar sind, mit denen man also etwas positives "tun" kann bzw. die selbst etwas positives "tun".

"Tugend" ist offensichtlich mit "tun, Tucht, Zucht usw." verwandt und bezieht sich nicht nur auf Moralisches, sondern auf jedwedes Tun, das als gut bzw. vorbildlich betrachtet wird, z.B. auch Pünktlichkeit (um mal eine angeblich typisch deutsche Tugend zu nennen).


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante Auskünfte ! Klingt aber 'vorbildlich' nicht schon moralisch im breiten Sinne, normativ ?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

ThomasK said:


> Interessante Auskünfte ! Klingt aber 'vorbildlich' nicht schon moralisch im breiten Sinne, normativ ?



"Moral" empfinde ich deutlich stärker als "Tugend".

Es wäre z.B. nicht unmoralisch, unpünktlich zu sein.

Bei "Moral" schwingt meiner Ansicht nach mit, was NICHT getan werden darf.


----------



## ThomasK

Dürfte schon stimmen, aber implizit spielt irgendein Bild von was 'gut' heißen kann mit, finde ich. Meine Fragen betrafen vor allem dieses: hier gilt 'Tugend' als belastet (richtig?), zu kirchlich, zu moralisch, im Sinne von einem von dem traditionellen Glauben her bestimmte Kategorie. Daher vermeiden wir -oder viele - 'deugd', usw., denke ich. 

'Degelijk' könnte schon funktionieren (...), aber das ist sehr allgemein. Oder einfach 'gut', oder heutzutage 'performant' vielleicht.


----------



## Frank78

mannibreuckmann said:


> "Moral" empfinde ich deutlich stärker als "Tugend".
> 
> Es wäre z.B. nicht unmoralisch, unpünktlich zu sein.
> 
> Bei "Moral" schwingt meiner Ansicht nach mit, was NICHT getan werden darf.



Ich weiß nicht, ob man die Begriffe direkt vergleichen und sogar sagen kann Moral sei etwas stärkeres als Tugend.

Moral ist oft als äußere Konvention anzusehen, während Tugend von innen, d.h. vom Individuum selbst kommt.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

ThomasK said:


> hier gilt 'Tugend' als belastet (richtig?), zu kirchlich, zu moralisch, im Sinne von einem von dem traditionellen Glauben her bestimmte Kategorie. Daher vermeiden wir -oder viele - 'deugd', usw., denke ich.



Nach meiner Einschätzung gilt das für "Tugend" im Deutschen genauso.

Die verwandten Begriffe "taugen" und "tüchtig" werden ganz normal verwendet.


----------



## ThomasK

Ganz normal ? ;-) Sind wir je normal ? --- Ich vermute aber, 'tüchtig' ist genau desselbe wie 'degelijk' im Niederländischen, ohne irgendeinen moralischen Unterton (?). 

Aber das gilt auch für Personen, nehme ich an.


----------



## Frank78

mannibreuckmann said:


> Nach meiner Einschätzung gilt das für "Tugend" im Deutschen genauso.



Beispiele???

Ich denk bei Tugend an die 4 Kardinaltugenden oder preußische Tugenden. Beide haben recht wenig mit dem christlichen Glauben zu tun, erstere überhaupt nichts.

Mag sein, das dies im katholischen Köln anders ist.


----------



## ThomasK

Welche Kardinaltugenden bitte ??? Pünktlichkeit ???


----------



## Frank78

Weisheit, Tapferkeit, Mäßigung und Gerechtigkeit laut Plato.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Frank78 said:


> Beispiele???
> 
> Ich denk bei Tugend an die 4 Kardinaltugenden oder preußische Tugenden. Beide haben recht wenig mit dem christlichen Glauben zu tun, erstere überhaupt nichts.
> 
> Mag sein, das dies im katholischen Köln anders ist.



Habe übersehen, dass Thomas von Tugenden im Zusammenhang mit den Glauben sprach, dachte es sei allgemeiner gemeint.

Dennoch wird heute kaum noch von "Tugenden" gesprochen, also "guten" Dingen, die man "machen soll", sondern eher von "Normen" und "Werten", die das Handeln des Einzelnen bestimmen bzw. eingrenzen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ich hatte anfangs in der Tat eher an religiösen Tugenden gedacht, aber die platonischen Tugenden gibt es auch, stimmt.


----------



## Frank78

mannibreuckmann said:


> Dennoch wird heute kaum noch von "Tugenden" gesprochen, also "guten" Dingen, die man "machen soll", sondern eher von "Normen" und "Werten", die das Handeln des Einzelnen bestimmen bzw. eingrenzen.



Sehr richtig, leider. Was soll man von einer Gesellschaft halten, die ihren Bürgern "Normen" und "Werte" von außen überstülpt, anstatt die Mensche zu tugendhaftem Leben zu erziehen.

Normen und Werte sind genau wie Moral nur äußere Vorgaben.

Tugendhaft "*soll* man auch nicht sein" (das ist der Unterschied zu den anderen Dreien), die Einsicht in tugendhaftes Handeln hat nichts mit Verpflichtung zu tun, es ist eben eine Einsicht aus sich selbst heraus.


----------



## Hutschi

"tüchtig" kann unterschiedliche Bedeutungen haben.

1. Er ist tüchtig. = Er ist fähig und arbeitet gut. Er ist fleißig. (Adjektiv)
2. Das Gerät ist funktionstüchtig. Das Gerät ist einsatzbereit. Das Gerät funktioniert potentiell. (Zusammensetzungen)
3. Ich bin tüchtig müde, tüchtig hungrig ... - umgangssprachlich: Ich bin sehr hungrig, sehr müde.

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob alle Bedeutungen in Niederländisch auch existieren.


----------



## ThomasK

Danke, Hutschi. 

Niederländisch: 
1. Gibt es nicht. 
2. Gibt es schon: 'degelijk', 'deugdelijk' (nicht üblich). 
3. Gibt es auch : 'wel degelijk', aber eher im Sinne 'doch schon'.


----------



## ablativ

ThomasK said:


> Welche Kardinaltugenden bitte ??? Pünktlichkeit ???



Pünktlichkeit gehört zu den Sekundärtugenden.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sekundärtugend


----------



## Frank78

ablativ said:


> Pünktlichkeit gehört zu den *Sekundärtugenden*.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sekundärtugend



Naja, ob man diese als sekundär bezeichnen mag sei dahin gestellt. Mit dem Kampfbegriff stellt man sich schnell in die Lafontain´sche Ecke. 

Laut Aristoteles sind lobenswerte Eigenschaften Tugenden.

Da Unpünktlichkeit tadelnswert ist, würde ich Pünktlichkeit schon schlichtweg als "Tugend" bezeichnen.

Wobei Pünktlichkeit wohl mehr der Subjektivität ausgesetzt ist als Gerechtigkeit...oder doch nicht


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> ...
> Laut Aristoteles sind lobenswerte Eigenschaften Tugenden.
> 
> Da Unpünktlichkeit tadelnswert ist, würde ich Pünktlichkeit schon schlichtweg als "Tugend" bezeichnen.
> 
> Wobei Pünktlichkeit wohl mehr der Subjektivität ausgesetzt ist als Gerechtigkeit...oder doch nicht


 
Beachten muss man dabei, dass es unterschiedliche Traditionen in verschiedenen Ländern gibt. In manchen ist Pünktlichkeit fast eine Beleidigung. Eine Bekannte von mir, die von den Phillipinen stammt, hat je nach Kultur unterschiedliche Zeiten für die Einladungen verwendet.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Ich würde keine Unterscheidung zwischen Tugend, Moral, Werte und Normen machen, jedenfalls nicht was das Aufstülpen von außen angeht. Das alles sind vage Maßstäbe, die ganz wesentlich vom jeweiligen Kulturkreis und selbst innerhalb dieser vom Wandel der Zeit abhängen.  Da kommen dann auch schnell noch Begriffe wie "Schicklichkeit" oder "die guten Sitten" hinzu, nicht zu vergessen den "gesunden Menschenverstand", denn das "gehört sich einfach".

Unter all diesen Dingen verstehen Menschen auf der ganzen Welt grunsätzlich so ziemlich das gleiche, inhaltlich unterscheiden sie sich aber gewaltig.

Schließlich heißt es nicht umsonst, andere Länder, andere Sitten.

Zum Thema: Unter "tüchtig" würde ich heute grundsätzlich "arbeitssam" oder "strebsam" verstehen. Allerdings soll es auch Menschen geben, die "tüchtig reinhauen", meine Waage ist der Meinung, ich gehöre auch zu denen.


----------



## ThomasK

Vielleicht darf ich nochmal meine originelle Frage wiederholen, aber anders ;-): sind die Kriterien die gelten für die Beurteilung von Mensch (ob sie tüchtig sind) ziemlich objektiv und akzeptiert, und nicht etwa die traditionellen Kriterien, die von neuen Chefs nicht mehr anerkannt werden?


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Ich würde ja sagen, dass in diesem Zusammenhang "tüchtig" mehr oder weniger von "fleißig" abgelöst wurde.


----------



## Hutschi

"Fleißig" reicht aber nicht aus. "Tüchtig" ist ungefähr "fleißig" plus "fähig".


----------



## mannibreuckmann

ThomasK said:


> Vielleicht darf ich nochmal meine originelle Frage wiederholen, aber anders ;-): sind die Kriterien die gelten für die Beurteilung von Mensch (ob sie tüchtig sind) ziemlich objektiv und akzeptiert, und nicht etwa die traditionellen Kriterien, die von neuen Chefs nicht mehr anerkannt werden?



Das ist mir nicht klar. Was ist akzeptiert, was nicht, was meinst du mit traditionellen Kriterien, was mit neuen Chefs? Vielleicht kannst du es nochmal umformulieren und ein Beispiel bringen?


----------



## ThomasK

Ach, ich habe nur versucht. Ich meinte: bestimmte Adjektive 'tragen eine Last', eine Konnotation, z.B. einen Hinweis auf einen Hintergrund (Werte, und deshalb Kriterien) die nicht allgemein akzeptiert werden. Hier scheint es sehr allgemein - wie etwa 'fleißig', das etwa jeder verwenden kann. _('Fromm' - hat zwar eine ganz andere Bedeutung, aber das - weist auf bestimmte 'Hintergründe' hin, nicht (oder Voraussetzungen ?)) _


----------



## ablativ

In der "freien Marktwirschaft", also im Kapitalismus, ist ein Mitarbeiter in den Augen seines Chefs dann tüchtig, wenn er zum Erfolg der Firma beiträgt, und dieser Erfolg drückt sich am Ende eines Jahres in der Bilanz als erzielter Gewinn aus. Moralische, ethische und sittliche Komponenten treten da in den Hintergrund.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

für mich sind - in der Arbeitswelt - die Wörter "fleißig" und "tüchtig" gedanklich vor allem mit untergeordneten Tätigkeiten verbunden. Frauen werden hier "gern"  als fleißig oder tüchtig gelobt.

Ist ein Abteilungsleiter fleißig? Wird ein Manager als "tüchtig" beschrieben? Wohl eher nicht; bei diesen Tätigkeiten werden andere Qualitäten genannt (durchsetzungsfähig, innovativ)..

PS: Wobei ich das auf keinen Fall an der Frage Mann/Frau festmachen will. Auch eine Manager*in* ist nicht "fleißig". Das Entscheidende ist: Bei den höheren Tätigkeiten hat man ein reiches Spektrum an Beschreibungsmöglichkeiten; bei den untergeordneten Tätigkeiten lässt sich nicht viel anderes sagen als "tüchtig". So verstehe ich das jedenfalls bisher. Deshalb haben diese Wörter - fleißig, tüchtig - für mich einen etwas fragwürdigen Beigeschmack, wenn sie etwa im Arbeitszeugnis erscheinen.


----------



## ablativ

Sowka said:


> Ist ein Abteilungsleiter fleißig? Wird ein Manager als "tüchtig" beschrieben? Wohl eher nicht; bei diesen Tätigkeiten werden andere Qualitäten genannt (durchsetzungsfähig, innovativ)..



Dann hat er Führungs*fähigkeiten*, oder nicht?

@ ThomasK: im Zusammenhang mit der Arbeitswelt ist "tüchtig" doch sehr gut mit "bekwaam - vakbekwaamheid" zu vergleichen.


----------



## Sowka

ablativ said:


> Dann hat er Führungs*fähigkeiten*, oder nicht?


 

Hallo ablativ 

Im günstigen Falle , ja. Worauf es mir ankommt: Es wird genau spezifiziert in solchen Fällen. Bei untergeordneten Tätigkeiten verweist man ALLEIN auf tüchtig oder fleißig. Das jedenfalls ist meine Beobachtung bisher.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich stimme zu: "tüchtig" und "fleißig" sind Adjektive, die eher nicht für "Führungskräfte" in Frage kommen. In den Begriffen spiegelt sich für mich weniger die intellektuelle Qualität der Arbeit, sondern mehr die Quantität, ein Höchstmaß an erledigten Aufträgen in möglichst wenig Zeit. Ist aber vielleicht nur meine persönliche Empfindung. 

Interessanterweise ist das auch genau das Problem, das ich mit dem Begriff "Tugend" habe: Mir scheint es oft um Dinge zu gehen, die weitgehend auch ohne eingeschaltetes Hirn funktionieren: pünktlich sein, fleißig sein, fromm sein usw. usf.

Zum Erwerb von Werten und zur Akzeptanz gesellschaftlicher Normen gehört freilich etwas mehr. Der Aufwand lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach aber für den Einzelnen und für die Gesellschaft insgesamt.


----------



## Frank78

mannibreuckmann said:


> Interessanterweise ist das auch genau das Problem, das ich mit dem Begriff "Tugend" habe: Mir scheint es oft um Dinge zu gehen, die weitgehend auch ohne eingeschaltetes Hirn funktionieren: pünktlich sein, fleißig sein, fromm sein usw. usf.



Nunja, Weisheit selbst ist, wie schon gesagt, eine Tugend, ansonsten haben gute Charaktereigenschaften nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun.



mannibreuckmann said:


> Zum Erwerb von Werten und zur Akzeptanz gesellschaftlicher Normen gehört freilich etwas mehr. Der Aufwand lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach aber für den Einzelnen und für die Gesellschaft insgesamt.



Bist Du Sozialkundelehrer? 

Wo liegt der intellektuelle Aufwand Normen zu beachten? Im Gegenteil, Leute die sich gern durch Normen und Konventionen beschränken lassen, müssen sich nicht anstrengen und ihren eigenen Geist bemühen.


----------



## ablativ

mannibreuckmann said:


> Ich stimme zu: "tüchtig" und "fleißig" sind Adjektive, die eher nicht für "Führungskräfte" in Frage kommen.



Es stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ab welcher Position man von Führungskräften spricht. Ein "tüchtiger Generaldirektor" - das geht eher nicht.

Aber: Unsere Firma hat einen sehr tüchtigen Verkaufsleiter - das finde ich sprachlich in Ordnung, und @ Sowka: Das klingt doch auch im Arbeitszeugnis positiv, oder? Ich verstehe darunter, dass der Verkaufsleiter für guten Umsatz gesorgt hat und seine (untergeordneten) Verkäufer/Vertreter/Reisende gut motiviert und im Griff gehabt hat bzw. noch immer hat.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Frank78 said:


> Wo liegt der intellektuelle Aufwand Normen zu beachten?



Mit Akzeptanz meinte ich nicht einfach nur das "Beachten" selbst, sondern die Überzeugung, dass es sinnvoll ist, diese zu beachten. Dazu gehört schon ein gewisser intellektueller Aufwand.

Ich meinte auch nicht "Weisheit", als ich von Tugenden sprach. Ich assoziere damit meist die "typisch deutschen" bzw. preußischen Tugenden - und bei denen dürfte es wohl erlaubt sein, einiges kritisch zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Sowka

ablativ said:


> Aber: Unsere Firma hat einen sehr tüchtigen Verkaufsleiter - das finde ich sprachlich in Ordnung, und @ Sowka: Das klingt doch auch im Arbeitszeugnis positiv, oder? Ich verstehe darunter, dass der Verkaufsleiter für guten Umsatz gesorgt hat und seine (untergeordneten) Verkäufer/Vertreter/Reisende gut motiviert und im Griff gehabt hat bzw. noch immer hat.


 
Hallo ablativ 

im Grunde ist das sehr vernünftig, aber in meiner Arbeitsumwelt würde es wohl nicht überzeugen. "Tüchtig" klingt zu sehr danach, dass man von Anderen formulierte Vorgaben zeitgenau abarbeitet - und von einem Verkaufsleiter würde eine ganz andere Herangehensweise erwartet (jedenfalls nach der Philosophie).


----------



## ablativ

mannibreuckmann said:


> Ich assoziere damit meist die "typisch deutschen" bzw. preußischen Tugenden - und bei denen dürfte es wohl erlaubt sein, einiges kritisch zu hinterfragen.



Darum werden sie ja auch, wie ich schon weiter oben sagte, oft etwas abfällig als Sekundärtugenden bezeichnet.

Überzeugungen im moralisch/ethischen Bereich lassen sich nun mal nicht so einfach vermitteln. Dazu gehört die persönliche Einsicht, und die ist sehr eng mit kulturellem Hintergrund, vor allem aber auch mit der Fähigkeit, diese Einsicht überhaupt aufnehmen zu können, also mit den kognitiven Möglichkeiten, verbunden.


----------



## Captain Lars

Tüchtig bedeutet, fähig und fleißig. Also der tüchtige Handwerker bspw.

Ich denke auch dass Tugend von innen kommen sollte. Man sollte alle vorformulierten Tugenden hinterfragen, denn wenn man das nicht tut, ist man ja bloß angepasst. Tugendhaft bedeutet auch "ist ein guter Mensch, tut stets das richtige".


----------



## Sowka

Captain Lars said:


> Tugendhaft bedeutet auch "ist ein guter Mensch, *tut stets das richtige*".


 
Hallo Captain Lars 

Die spannende Frage ist doch: Wer legt fest, was "das Richtige" ist? Für mich ist "tugendhaft" relativ negativ belegt, eben weil es auf die zeit- und gesellschaftsbedingten Festlegungen abzielt.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Ich würde mich nicht als tugendhaft bezeichnen. Ich bin redlich bemüht, ein anständiger Mensch zu sein, wahrhaftig, authentisch, verantwortungsbewusst. Aber nicht tugendhaft.


----------



## Frank78

ablativ said:


> Überzeugungen im moralisch/ethischen Bereich lassen sich nun mal nicht so einfach vermitteln. *Dazu gehört die persönliche Einsicht*, und die ist sehr eng mit kulturellem Hintergrund, vor allem aber auch mit der Fähigkeit, diese Einsicht überhaupt aufnehmen zu können, also mit den kognitiven Möglichkeiten, verbunden.



Dann handelt es sich um eine Tugend. 

Wobei die grundlegenden moralischen Werte, weder intelligenz- noch kulturabhängig sind. Ich denke da an Kants kategorischen Imperativ. (siehe hier Sowka, das beantwortet die Frage, was DAS Richtige ist)

Mit Werten und Normen verbinde ich nunmal eher einen paternalistischen Staat, wie allzu oft den unseren.


----------



## ablativ

Wenn man sich nicht auf Konventionen reduzieren lassen will, genügt doch eigentlich der "Kategorische Imperativ" von I. Kant als moralische Richtschnur. Oder ganz einfach gesagt: Was Du nicht willst, das man Dir tu, das ... verbunden mit ein bisschen Kästner: Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es ... und schon haben wir unsere Küchenphilosophie komplett.

Edit: Dieser Beitrag hat sich mit Franks überschnitten. Ich habe nicht etwa abgeschrieben ^^


----------



## Sowka

Frank78 said:


> Wobei die grundlegenden moralischen Werte, weder intelligenz- noch kulturabhängig sind. Ich denke da an Kants kategorischen Imperativ. (siehe hier Sowka, das beantwortet die Frage, was DAS Richtige ist)


 
Da stimme ich Dir zu, Frank, aber ganz viele andere bestimmt nicht: Etwa die katholische Kirche. Die versteht unter "tugendhaft" etwas viel Umfassenderes (und Anzweifelbareres) als den kategorischen Imperativ. Das, so grob, ist mein Problem mit "tugendhaft".


----------



## Frank78

Sowka said:


> Da stimme ich Dir zu, Frank, aber ganz viele andere bestimmt nicht: Etwa die katholische Kirche. Die versteht unter "tugendhaft" etwas viel Umfassenderes (und Anzweifelbareres) als den kategorischen Imperativ. Das, so grob, ist mein Problem mit "tugendhaft".



Irgendwie haben wir ein (nur) Defintionsproblem. Für mich sind was Kirchen vermitteln Normen und Werte, keine Tugenden.


----------



## Frank78

ablativ said:


> Wenn man sich nicht auf Konventionen reduzieren lassen will, genügt doch eigentlich der "Kategorische Imperativ" von I. Kant als moralische Richtschnur. Oder ganz einfach gesagt: *Was Du nicht willst, das man Dir tu, das* ... verbunden mit ein bisschen Kästner: Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es ... und schon haben wir unsere Küchenphilosophie komplett.



Ich will ja nicht Haare spalten, aber im Kategorischen Imperativ geht es *nicht um Handlungen*, sondern um Maxime. "Gut ist allein der gute Wille" -> das Ergebnis oder die Handlung an sich sind völlig irrelevant.

z.B.:
Wenn man aus Eitelkeit etwas Gutes tut,  hat das keinen moralischen Wert.


----------



## ablativ

Frank78 said:


> "Gut ist allein der gute Wille" -> das Ergebnis oder die Handlung an sich sind völlig irrelevant.



Wie heißt der Spruch? Gut gemeint ist schlecht gemacht.


----------

